# [SOLVED] Can't find Outlook 2003 pst



## kurtismonger (Aug 8, 2005)

One of my users has a laptop that wont boot. I pulled the HD and connected it to another machine as a secondary drive. I can see everything on the drive, but I can't find the Outlook PST file. I've looked in all the regular places and searched for *.pst but no luck.


----------



## ephy (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Can't find Outlook 2003 pst*

Was he using Outlook on Small Business Server?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Can't find Outlook 2003 pst*

Hi

Have a look here for info on .pst files

http://www.officearticles.com/outlook/understanding_data_files_in_microsoft_outlook.htm


----------



## kurtismonger (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Can't find Outlook 2003 pst*

I ended up finding it by going through the All Users folder. For some reason Search wasn't finding it even though I searched for outlook.pst thanks for the help, that article was useful.


----------

